# [KDE3.4] 5 Minuten Startzeit [endlich solved]

## reyneke

Hallo.

Ich bin vor kurzem auf meinem Lappie auf KDE 3.4 umgestiegen. Seitdem hab ich ewig lange Ladezeiten von Xorg und KDE.  Vom Einloggen bis zur Oberfläche dauert's schon mal 5 Minuten.

Auch eine Konsole braucht zum Starten 25 sec. Alles unter massivem Geschaufele der Festplatte - sogar der Lüfter springt an.

Dabei hab ich mein System grade vor zwei Wochen rekompiliert; mit m.E. mäßigen Settings: 

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

LDFLAGS="-Wl, -O1"
```

für eine "Mobile Pentium 4 - M CPU 2,20GHz"

Meine HD-Timings liegen bei ~700 MB/s (unbuffered ohne X) bzw. ~750 MB/s (mit X) und bei ~23 MB/s (gepuffert mit/ohne X). hdparm hat die Optionen "-d1 -c1 -Xudma5", wobei ich da auch schon verschiedene Kombinationen probiert habe - ohne Erfolg.

Das Problem scheint auch hauptsächlich in Verbindung mit X vorzuliegen. Auf den TTYs bemerke ich keinen Verlust der "Responsiveness".

Jemand einen Tip für mich?

Danke und Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## genstef

Also es kann gut sein, dass es an deiner HD-Datenrate liegt .. 20MB ist nicht gerade hoch und bekanntlich ist die festplatte immer das Bottleneck beim starten.

Deine CFLAGS sind ausserdem so gewählt, dass extrem platzraubender code erzeugt wird .. funroll-loops wird bei deinem setup mehr Nachteile als Vortaile geben und ich würde eher -Os als -O3 nehmen ..

Tritt das Problem auch mit gnome oder icewm oder einm anderen window manager auf?

----------

## Lenz

Aber 5 Minuten? Das hört sich schon etwas sehr viel an, findest Du nicht?  :Wink: 

Aber vielleicht kommen ja mehrere Faktoren zeitgleich zusammen:

1. mit 20 MB nicht gerade sooo hohe HD-Datenrate, wie genstef meinte

2. platzraubender Code durch ungünstige CFLAGS, wie genstef meinte

3. ggf. wird update-db von slocate direkt beim Systemstart ausgeführt? Bei mir startet das sehr bald nach Systemstart das erste Mal.

4. ggf. falsche Hostsettings in der /etc/hosts - dadurch verzögerte sich bei mir das Anmelden einmal um sicher 1-2 Minuten

5. wie schaut's mit dem RAM aus?

6. speedfreq am laufen?

Mehr fällt mir im Moment dazu nicht ein...

-- Lenz

P.S.: Was macht die Optimierung "Os"?

Edit: Okay, "Optimieren für kleine Programmgröße" hat sich erledigt.

----------

## schachti

Hast Du wie in http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/kde-config.xml#doc_chap4 beschrieben in /etc/env.d/99kde-env

```

KDE_NO_IPV6 = 1

```

gesetzt?

----------

## reyneke

Danke erstmal an alle für die vielen Tips. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, an welchen Rädchen ich drehen kann!

@genstef: 

Das Problem tritt auch bei Fluxbox auf; allerdings hatte ich bei einem versehentlichen Start als root das Gefühl, FB starte schneller als beim normalen User.

funroll-loops kommt jetzt erstmal aus meinen CFLAGS und ich rekompiliere KDE und Xorg jetzt über nacht mal mit -Os. Aber bringt das bei meiner CPU auch mehr im Vergleich zu z.B. -O2?

@lenz:

Es war zumindest früher so, daß die Datenbanken gleich beim Start geupdated wurden - hab's jetzt hier aber nicht mehr nachgeprüft, weil ich den Eindruck hatte, daß es den Start noch mehr verzögert, wenn ich auf ein TTY wechsle.

Das mit den Hostsettings kann auch durchaus sein, da ich erst gestern im Gentoo-Wiki entdeckt habe, daß man den FQDN jetzt anders einstellen muß. Allerdings suche ich immernoch eine Dummy-Toplevel-Domain, weil anscheinend "dubnet.lan" nicht wirklich funktioniert. Wenn da jemand einen Tip hat, wäre ich dankbar. (Hab zwar irgendwo mal was dazu gelesen, finde es jetzt aber nicht mehr - mag an den falschen Suchbegriffen liegen)

Bzgl. RAM: Mein Toshiba hat 512 MB - nicht mehr viel in der heutigen Zeit, ich weiß. Nachkauf kann ich mir aber grad nicht leisten.

speedfreqd läuft zwar nicht; dafür acpid. CPU läuft aber mit voller Geschwindigkeit, falls Du darauf hinauswolltest.

@schachti:

Die Variable war tatsächlich nicht gesetzt - hab ich nachgeholt. Mein Lappy unterstützt zwar IPV6, aber nicht mein Router. 

Schönen Tanz in den Mai euch allen.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## Sas

Hast du die allerneuste X.org Version drauf? Irgendwas mit .99, ich kann grad nicht nachgucken. Wenn ja, nimm mal wieder ne ältere, dann ist alles wieder flott.

----------

## Lenz

Du meinst wohl die maskierten...

```
* x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  6.8.0-r5 6.8.2-r1 [M]6.8.2-r2 [M]6.8.99.3

```

----------

## b3rT

diese Probleme mit übermäßig langen Ladezeiten hatte ich neulich auch nach einem update von x-org. Bei mir lag es an einem sym-link, den x-org gesetzt hat. in /usr/share/fonts war dieser hier zu finden ./fonts -> ../ . Da dieses Verzeichnis beim xorg start durchsucht wird, sucht er sich natürlich zu tode  :Smile: 

Falls dies auch dein Problem ist, einach löschen....

hth, b3rT

----------

## Sas

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Du meinst wohl die maskierten...
> 
> ```
> * x11-base/xorg-x11
> 
> ...

 Genau. Wobei 6.8.2-r2 bei mir tadellos funktioniert.

----------

## reyneke

Also ein Recompile von X und KDE brachte jetzt nicht wirklich viel. Ich habe tatsaechlich die neueste X-Version installiert - das werd ich erstmal aendern und wieder auf die stable Version downgraden. Das war noch ein Ueberbleibsel in der package.keywords|unmask aus der Zeit als X-6.8.2 noch nicht stabil war und ich Transparenz ausprobieren wollte. Werd ich auch berichtigen

In meinem /usr/share/fonts findet sich auch ein Link namens fonts auf "../../share/fonts", was ja im Endeffekt auf's selbe 'rauslaeuft wie "../.". Wenn der nach dem Downgrade noch da ist, wird er auch erstmal geloescht. 

Danke nochmal an alle. Melde mich wieder.

Gruss,

reyneke.

P.S.: Schoenen Feiertag Euch allen. Ich hoffe, Ihr habt auch so tolles Wetter wie hier in Augsburg.

----------

## b3rT

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> In meinem /usr/share/fonts findet sich auch ein Link namens fonts auf "../../share/fonts", was ja im Endeffekt auf's selbe 'rauslaeuft wie "../.". Wenn der nach dem Downgrade noch da ist, wird er auch erstmal geloescht. 

 

kann auch so gewesen sein...hab es ja gelöscht  :Smile: 

----------

## reyneke

So, jetzt laeuft hier Xorg-6.8.2-r1. Und die neusten Startzeiten:

 KDM: 3,5 min

 KDE: 6,5 min

 Fluxbox: 3,5 min

 Firefox: 2,5 min

Ich hab so das Gefuehl, dass es nicht an den USEFlags gelegen hat. Es sei denn, dass das Basis/System Xorg ausbremst.

Jemand noch 'ne Idee? 

Danke und Gruss,

reyneke.

----------

## amne

Wie siehts denn aus wenn du X ohne irgendeinen Windowmanager startest?

Wegen der /etc/hosts: Hilft dieser Thread?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

sehr interessantes problem ^^

ich glaub es liegt sicher an xorg oder ähnlichem...

ev neue module oder so im kernel? was genau passiert, wenn du top eingibst und X startest?

1) wo genau bleibt kde dann lange "hängen" (sieht man ja am splash...)

2) irgendwelche einträge in deiner ~/.xsession-errors

3) was ungewöhnliches in /var/log/Xorg.0.log? (irgendwelche ladevorgänge schlagen fehl etc?)

hth,

ciao

----------

## genstef

Welchen X-Treiber hast du denn?

geht es schneller wenn du während des startens auf die Konsole gehst?

Ist das problem bei allen X-Programmen oder kannst du nachher normal arbeiten?

----------

## reyneke

Hi.

Xorg selber ist in einer Sekunde hochgefahren.

Treiber für meine Grafikkarte ist nVidia-7174 und nVidia-GLX-7174-r3. Wenn ich während des Startens auf eine Konsole gehe, wird es eher langsamer als schneller. Hatte sogar einmal den Eindruck, als wäre der Ksplash neu gestartet worden. Dieser braucht am längsten bei den Systemdiensten und den Geräten - aber das ist wohl normal so. Es gibt auch immer einen Zeitraum von ca. 10 s zwischen dem Verschwinden des Splashes und dem endgültigen Erscheinen der Oberfläche, wo ich vor dem "blanken" Xserver sitze.

Eine gewisse Latenz besteht bei allen Programmen. Ich kann an meinem "langsameren" (1,6 GHz Athlon-xp) Desktop wesentlich schneller Programme starten.

Die zwei ressourcenhungrigsten Prozesse während des Starts sind ksplash und krandrinithack. Sonst sehe ich im top auch keine Prozesse, die ich direkt KDE zuordnen könnte.

Auch ein "$xinit `which startkde`" - also ein Start von KDE von der Konsole aus unter Umgehung von KDM bringt keine Verbesserung. startfluxbox analog.

Meine /etc/hosts sieht jetzt so aus:

```

127.0.0.1 localhost lectricblu

#192.168.0.3 lectricblu

192.168.0.2 tesla

192.168.0.3 heart

```

den kanonischen Hostnamen, also <Rechnername>.dubnet.lan habe ich aus allen Zeilen der Datei entfernt. Komischerweise funktionierte danach und nach einem Neustart von KDE das deutsche Keyboardlayout, das vorher zwar eingestellt war, aber nicht durchschlug. Ich mußte mit einem englischen Vorlieb nehmen.

Es liegt auch eine .xsession-errors vor. Die Datei ist aber zu groß, um sie hier zu zitieren und ich habe im Moment auch nicht die Möglichkeit, sie zu uploaden. Auf was muß ich achten?

Interessant erscheint mir v.a. dieser Stelle am Ende:

```

--8<---8<---------------------------8<---8<----------------------------------

QFile::open: No file name specified

KWrited überwacht Gerät /dev/pts/0

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket

FATAL: DCOP communication problem!

```

Die erste Zeile findet sich auch häufig in der .xsession-errors.

Danke Euch allen für Eure Hilfe! Ich stell meine Versuche für heute erstmal ein.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## amne

Versuch mal diese beiden Kombinationen, ich denke die sollten funktionieren (sofern 192.168.0.3 der betroffene Rechner ist).

```

127.0.0.1 localhost

192.168.0.3 lectricblu lectricblu.dubnet.lan

192.168.0.2 tesla

192.168.0.3 heart

```

```

127.0.0.1 localhost lectricblu lectricblu.dubnet.lan

#192.168.0.3 

192.168.0.2 tesla

192.168.0.3 heart

```

----------

## genstef

Ich hatte dasselbe probleme gerade nach dem Xorg-update auch.

Gelöst hat es sich durch:

```
rm /usr/share/fonts/fonts
```

Ich hoffe, das hilft.

----------

## Sas

Ja, war bei mir auch so.

----------

## reyneke

Erst mal sorry, daß ich mich erst so spät melde. Der theoretische Teil meines Studiums hat am Montag wieder begonnen und da das 300 km von meinem Wohnort stattfindet, bin ich eigentlich nur noch am Wochenende oder an Feiertagen im Internet. Die Computer-Räume am Campus mag ich nicht wirklich - da läuft so'n komisches Non-Unix  auf den Rechnern  :Wink: .

Es scheint so eine Kombination aus beidem gewesen zu sein. Als erstes hab ich /usr/share/fonts/fonts gelöscht. Das verkürzte die Startzeit schon mal auf 2 Minuten. Als ich dann noch die /etc/hosts editierte (Variante 2 von amne) fuhr KDE in 45 s hoch. Das ist für mich erstmal in Ordnung. AUch die einzelnen Programme starten wesemtlich schneller. In den CFLAGS bleit vorerst mal "-Os" stehen, aber ein Emptytree spare ich mir momentan mal eher.

Danke insbesondere an anme und genstef aber natürlich auch an alle anderen, die mir bei diesem Problem geholfen haben.

Schönen Vater/Männertag Euch allen.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## amne

Hehe, die ultimativen Gentoo-Tuning Tips. Da soll noch einer sagen, --fast-math würde die Dinge schneller machen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## reyneke

Serwas.

Sorry, wenn ich diese Kamelle nochmal ausgrabe. 

Ich hab nach einem '# emerge -e system' mit den CFLAGS "-march=pentium4 -Os -fomit-frame-pointer - pipe" wieder  eine schlechte Responsiveness des Systems. Startzeiten von KDE liegen wieder bei ca. 2 min. HAt vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee?

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## amne

Seltsam. Die Frage ist wohl, ob es an den CFLAGS liegt oder an sonstwas, das beim mergen passiert ist. Dumme Frage, bist du dir sicher, dass für "Mobile Pentium 4 - M CPU 2,20GHz" pentium4 richtig ist? Ab gcc 3.4.x gibt es glaube ich -pentiumm (oder so), bei 3.3.x verwende zumindest ich -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer.

----------

## Sas

Nene amne, für nen Pentium 4-M ist pentium4 schon richtig, für nen Pentium M wäre es pentiumm  :Wink: 

Edit: reyneke, machst du auch BA? (Wegen "... theoretischer Teil meines Studiums ...")

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> für eine "Mobile Pentium 4 - M CPU 2,20GHz"

 

Ist das der Output von 

```
uname -p
```

  :Question:  :Question: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## reyneke

Sers!

Ich bin mir wegen -march=pentium4 eben auch nicht mehr so sicher. Leider hab ich relativ wenig Info über den Prozessor und wodurch er sich vom Pentium-M unterscheidet. Früher hatte ich -march=pentium3 -mcpu=pentium4 und ein "gefühlt" schnelleres System. Sobald die Probleme mit SSL beseitigt waren, hab ich umgestellt. 

Denke allerdings auch, daß es die passende Architektur-Flag ist.

Kanns vielleicht doch an meinen hdparm-Optionen liegen:  -d1 -c1 -Xudma{2|5}?

@STiGMaTa:

Naja, das ist Teil des Outputs von 

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

Macht das einen Unterschied? 

@Sas:

Sowas ähnliches; ich studiere hier. 

Liebe Grüße,

reyneke.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @STiGMaTa:
> 
> Naja, das ist Teil des Outputs von 
> ...

 

Nein, nein... das passt!

Wollte nur wissen ob das eine "erkannte" Ausgabe ist oder ob du das einfach selber so hingeschrieben hast. Denn dann wäre es gut möglich gewesen, dass du einen echten "Centrino"-Pentium M hättest.

Mein Laptop hat solch einen Prozessor und als Output erhalte ich:

Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz

Meine CFLAGS:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

Und damit funktionierts einwandfrei... (Auch das Speedstepping oder wie sich das beim Pentium-M nun nennt)

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## reyneke

Freunde, die Antwort war ganz einfach: ich hatte vor ca. einem Jahr mittels eines Skripts von kde-look.org ca. 400 Fonts bei meinem User  im .fonts-Verzeichnis installiert. Die mußten natürlich bei jedem STart gecached werden, was natürlich ewig gedauert hat. Den Zusammenhang hab ich erst heute (vor 15 min) entdeckt, als ich mir die Performance-Tips im KDE-Wiki angeschaut hab. Manchmal steht man sich einfach selber im Weg. Hoffe, das hier kann wenigstens noch anderen Leuten helfen und danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß,

rey.

\edit: Thread auf [solved] gesetzt

----------

